# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  मरने के बाद क्या होगा आपके ऑनलाइन एकाउंट का !

## Teach Guru

हम अपनी पूरी लाइफ सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइटों में कई चीजें शेयर करते रहते हैं,
 फेसबुक में बर्थडे की पिक्चर हो या फिर कहीं घूमने जा रहे हों फेसबुक में उसकी पिक्चर अपलोड जरूर करते हैं, 
ऐसे ही ट्विटर में छोटी से छोटी खबर हमें मिल जाती है।

ट्रैफिक जाम में फंसे हो बस एक ट्विट कीजिए फिर देखिए कैसे लोग आपके ट्विट को रीट्विट करना शुरु कर देंगे। 
मगर उस समय क्या होगा जब आप इस दुनिया में रहेंगे नहीं।
 ये बात शायद आपको थोड़ा दुख दे मगर हम अपनी जिंदगी में जितनी भी सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट यूज करते हैं हमारे बाद उन सभी के एकाउंट का क्या होता होगा।

----------


## Teach Guru

*फेसबुक* 

फेसबुक में Memorial page का ऑप्शन दिया गया है यानी अगर किसी कारण वश फेसबुक यूजर की मौत हो जाती है,
तो उसके परिवार वाले या फिर दोस्त Memorialization Request भेज कर उस पेज को Memorial page में बदल सकते हैं। 
इसके लिए https://www.facebook.com/help/contact/651319028315841 में जाकर एक छोटा सा फार्म भरना पड़ता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*गूगल एकाउंट* 

अगर किसी गूगल यूजर की कारण वश मृत्यु हो जाती है तो इसके लिए गूगल में Submit a request regarding a deceased user's account ऑप्शन दिया गया है,
 जहां पर जाकर उसके परिवार वाले या फिर दोस्त उस एकाउंट को डिएक्टीवेट कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Teach Guru

*ट्विटर एकाउंट* 

ट्विटर में भी ऐसे व्यक्ति का एकाउंट डिएक्टीवेट किया जा सकता है जो इस दुनिया में नही रहां मगर इसके लिए थोड़ा लंबा प्रोसीजर है। 
ट्विटर एकाउंट डिएक्टीवेट करने के लिए यूजर का ट्विटर एकाउंट नेम, डेथ सर्टिफिकेट, ई मेल एड्रेस से लेकर करेंट कांटेक्ट इंफार्मेशन देनी होगी।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ओह ये भी होता है ?

----------


## Teach Guru

> ओह ये भी होता है ?



हाँ जी बिलकुल होता है...

----------


## Teach Guru

*पिंटरेस्ट एकाउंट* 

पिंटरेस्ट एकाउंट को डीएक्टीवेट करने के लिए यूजर को deactivate-or-reactivate-account ऑप्शन में जाकर एकाउंट डीएक्टीवेट करना होगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

-------------------
  :salut::salut::salut::salut:
-------------------

----------


## Teach Guru

*इंस्ट्राग्राम* 

इंस्ट्राग्राम एकाउंट इंस्ट्राग्राम में एकाउंट डिएक्टीवेट करने के लिए आपको एक छोटा सा फार्म भरना होगा। 
ये फार्म आपको https://www.facebook.com/help/instag...96019703850735 में क्लिक करके मिलेगा।

----------


## Teach Guru

*याहू एकाउंट* 

अगर यूजर याहू में अपना एकाउंट यूज कर रहा है तो इसके लिए वो https://help.yahoo.com/ में जाकर सभी जरूरी कागजात के साथ एक मेल कर सकता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*पे पाल एकाउंट* 

पे पाल एकाउंट बंद करने लिए इसके How do I close the PayPal account of a relative? पेज पर जाकर जो भी जरूरी कागजात भेजने हैं उसे 402) 537-5732 पर फैक्स करना होगा।

----------


## donsplender

Nice information !!!

----------


## Teach Guru

> Nice information !!!


धन्यवाद मित्र! आप मंच के वरिष्ठ सदस्य हो कृपया हिंदी में लिखें ..

----------

